# Max a Little Smaller



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Max looks great!! Congratulations!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice! How much more weight to go?


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

He is very handsome! Congrats on more weight loss.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Not sure how much more weight to go. I am thinking 5-7 pounds, but we will have to go by how he looks and feels. He is a big boy.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Max looks great and I'll bet he feels great!


Pete & Woody


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He's Lookin' goooood. I bet at least one pound was fur lost in the grooming.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Way to go Max!! Great job!!! He is so gorgeous. I cannot wait for the next time we get to see him. He is so friendly and loving.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

What kind diet do you have him on?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Super handsome boy there!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrtulations Max (and to your dad for being the chef) on your newly svelte figure!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> What kind diet do you have him on?


Max gets 1.5 cups of Acana Wild Prairie twice per day plus 1 or 2 Blue Buffalo Salmon Treats at bedtime. The WP is about 1300 calories and the treats are 15 calories each.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Max's Dad said:


> Max gets 1.5 cups of Acana Wild Prairie twice per day plus 1 or 2 Blue Buffalo Salmon Treats at bedtime. The WP is about 1300 calories and the treats are 15 calories each.


He looks awesome!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

way to go!! he's looking great, and I'll bet he feels wonderful, too.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Way to go Max, looking good big guy!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Awesome!!! What a gorgeous, healthy, happy boy I see in those photos! Thanks for sharing them with us


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Great job Max !!! 
You look awesome.
Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Looking very svelte! Nice job pops!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Max is handsome! Does he have a new spring in his step?


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Dallas Gold said:


> Max is handsome! Does he have a new spring in his step?


Yes, he runs with a much lighter and longer stride!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

He lost 18 lbs in 7 months? Wow, wish I could say that...he looks wonderful!


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Well done! Looking good, Max!


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

He looks great!  And his coat is absolutely amazing


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thats a wonderful amount of weight! wow!! congratulations to Max...and you


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

He is looking good!  way to go Max


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Looking good Max!! I can't believe he was groomed a week ago and hasn't found a mud puddle yet 
Max always makes me smile


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

*Update-2 more pounds*

More good news. Max has dropped another 2 pounds. That makes 20 pounds since we began his diet about 8 1/2 months ago.


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

He is beautiful Congrats to him and you guys helping him. I remember when the vet told us our golden had to drop a few pounds. Not an easy task, but he did and I know that helped him live to the age of 14. Keep up the great work


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Yay, Max! I'm so glad it's all working out.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

That's great news! Go Max!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

